# Schwarzer Hund breeder information



## Ronnie R (Jul 29, 2013)

Does anybody know anything about a breeder in Camphill Alabama called Schwarzer Hund German Shepherds? I am looking at a pup out of the nnn litter Jerry Lee x Estiny. 

Thanks, Ronnie


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Weeelllllll........

I did not look at all the dogs. I recognized some dogs in the pedigrees, most not. 

BUT, I don't breed, I just know what I like and want so I am not a pedigree expert. 

They offer training but I see no credentials. 

I do not see a lot of hip and elbow scores, health thesting etc for most of the dogs. I see no evidence that they train there own dogs for anything. There are some IPO/SCh and conformation titles on some dogs in the pedigrees. 

I personally would keep looking. No huge red flags but no warm fuzzy either. By huge red flags, I mean I don't have a real problem with some dogs not being titled but I really see no evidence that they have any kind of cohesive program either. 

I just see mish mash of dogs , lots of dogs, and A LOT of breeding!!!! 

I would not buy here.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Wow, a lot of puppies. 4 litters in May and 2 in June. I would ask for proof of hip/elbow certifications at the minimum. This is not a breeder I, personally, would consider. I prefer a smaller more personal breeding program.


----------



## Ronnie R (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you both for taking the time to check them out. Sorry for the delay in responding back with you but I have been unable to sign into the forum for some reason. I have decided to pass on this breeder and still researching.

Thanks again, Ronnie


----------



## amytyrpak (Aug 26, 2015)

*Way overdue!*

Hey Ronnie, I was searching my breeder and came across your post! My boy Titan is from Jerry Lee & Estiny litter. I'm sad you passed, he is one of a kind. Very obedient, protective, handsome sable. I wish you could've gotten a pup from the same litter! Schwarzerhund was a very good breeder and we're looking into getting our 2nd pup from there again. If you're ever looking for another pup, don't let all their litters scare you away! We haven't had any problems with Titan and he just turned 2.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

It's more than just the multiple litters that are turning people away. Glad you are happy with your puppy, but there are lots of breeders I wouldn't touch with a ten foot poll that throw a good puppy every now and again. It's more about the practices people want to support with their money. This breeder doesn't fit a lot of the "responsible breeder" requirements that most around here are looking for. Again, happy you are happy with your pup....doesn't change the practices the breeder has.


----------



## janetfrbr (Feb 22, 2016)

*schwarzerhund german shepherds*

I got my dog from them. ** Please contact poster via PM for more information. ADMIN**


----------

